# JD 850 wiring issues



## Panelman55 (Feb 10, 2011)

I just got my 850 and noticed the fuel guage is always on full. So after looking I found that the wiring is a mess. I bought a repair manuel and it doesn't cover wiring. My local JD dealers want to sell me another manuel for $175.00 and I can't afford that price. I was hoping someone on the sight could help.


Thanks 
Panelman55


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Remove the fuel cap....Is the fuel going down at all? :lmao: Have you looked on Ebay or Amazon?


----------



## Panelman55 (Feb 10, 2011)

Ive covered all the easy places and I'm about to cough up the $175.00. Unless someone else has a better approach. One thing I've learned is JD is propritery, meaning if its JD you Pay. They keepa lock on the stuff you can't live/work without. All said its a nice tractor with low hours and runs really good. No lights and no fuel guage.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

If you plan to keep the machine, it's a wise idea to have one for sure. That's a lot of dough though. That green paint can sure get expensive! Personally, I'd wire it my own way. The fuel sensor and lights are fairly easy to rework. I have quite a few manuals, but nothing for your machine gosh darn it!


----------



## Panelman55 (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks for checking. As for DIY on the wireing, I still need to know the feed to and from the ign sw and the light sw. I also need to get power to the fuse panel. The fuse panel is dead now and I found all the wiring under the dash was connected wrong. Has anyone ever bought a CD from the ebay guys for their tractor? I found a seller who is offering a 800 page repair manuel on CD. Is this a real deal or a scam? 


Panelman55


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

My dad sure swears by them. You can print up a page or pages from off the computer, then write on the printouts and then throw the printout away. How much is it?


----------



## Panelman55 (Feb 10, 2011)

It was listed as $14.95. It also had OBO so he might come down to $14.94. I hate to throw money away, since it's gotten so hard to come by. I'll try it and see what I get. I'll let you know how it works. Oh and by the way my dad swears at everything. Just had to say that.



Panelman55


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

When they get as old as they are, they have that right I reckon! I hope it gets you through. Have you looked at Amazon for a CD rom there as well? At least with Amazon, you have a crack at some reviews of the product. I love that avatar by the way! Is that you?


----------



## Panelman55 (Feb 10, 2011)

No my avatar is the late Benny Hill, he was a British actor from my childhood. I had to sneek to watch it late nite. It was not a clean show but funny none the less. I use that avatar on all the sites I'm on. As far as Amazon it was helpful and I did get an I&T manuel there but I really didn't find much more. 




Panelman55


----------



## Panelman55 (Feb 10, 2011)

To follow up with the purchase on the ebay tractor book, I'd have to it was the best $12.00 I've ever spent on the tractor. I can make repairs with a quickness now. It even has color wiring diagrams from front to back. I recommend it if you have the $$$$.


Panelman55 
__________________
I DO have a tractor picture!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Glad to hear that. Does the person you bought it from on ebay, sell other makes as well, and if so, what's his username?


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Sounds like the wiring on most my tractors- PO's hack em up so bad i have to redo the whole thing with all new.

An interesting one i did was on my 86 GTII - i found some really bad wiring schematics from sears ( no color or separate paths) - i ended up wiring everything direct to the battery with thier own switches and fuses. The original wiring used relays - i figured fuses will work just as well.


----------

